# Expobar Brutus IV from espresso-machines.nu



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi

Really considering buying the Brutus IV machine from espresso-machines.nu. I'm concerned over ordering from the Netherlands but have chatted to the guy on whatsapp and they seem OK. The cost from them is £950 delivered instead of £1275 from machina espresso.

Has anyone used them before and were they ok?

The other option is to buy the office leva from machina espresso for £950 and have a slightly lesser machine but have uk support.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah someone did, they had a problem and the guy talked them through how to fix it I think although the option to send it back was there. They seem like a stand up retailer. There was a spell on the forum and every thread was about the benefits and dangers of importing from Europe. At £950, even if something goes wrong and you've got to the send machine back four times you're still up on a UK purchase.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think, that it is one of those situations, that if you make a purchase then all is well if you have no problems, but, if you have a problem then it is magnified by buying abroad. Exposer are usually pretty good machines but it is difficulties when in transport that often crop up. The guy in Netherlands did seem to help the forum member, as he should.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Exposer are usually pretty good machines but it is difficulties when in transport that often crop up.


Exposer!


----------



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

I buy my expobar Brewtus iv-r from here ...

http://www.beanheroes.co.uk/32-p-expobar-office-leva-coffee-machine-plumbed

Is the rotary pump


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Wasn't @coffeebean doing these at a really good price for a while? Not on his website anymore however.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Wasn't @coffeebean doing these at a really good price for a while? Not on his website anymore however.


Expobar changed the way they sell recently and think it means CB couldn't do them any more


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah I see.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Roberts said:


> I buy my expobar Brewtus iv-r from here ...
> 
> http://www.beanheroes.co.uk/32-p-expobar-office-leva-coffee-machine-plumbed
> 
> Is the rotary pump


Site is horrendous, that picture is of an antique Brewtus


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Dylan said:


> Ah I see.


Expobar decided that they would only sell domestic machines through stockists with physical shops and showrooms and wouldn't allow selling online - great for the likes of Bella Barista, not so great for us with no showroom. Hey ho! I will always offer the best deal I can for my customers and make sure they get the best service.... because without my customers I would have no business.


----------



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Site is horrendous, that picture is of an antique Brewtus


The picture is not the right expobar Brewtus. I buy my expobar from them and it is the expobar Brewtus iv-r


----------



## Jasper Velders (Jan 29, 2016)

Scotty, did you get the machine from Holland in the end? I am seriously considering it as well, especially since I will be going there to visit my family. I have checked with some webshops, in case of issues the machine would have to be sent back to them.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

That seems like a sweet deal...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It isn't a con. I think the machine you receive is made to order and you'll have to flush the boilers yourself. If there's a problem you'll have to either fix it yourself or send it back to Holland if you aren't capable. The seller has shown in the past he will send new parts if any are faulty.

I'm not sure about the cost of returning but you might get a good deal from parcel monkey.


----------



## ascarlat (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you for these posts, I have decided buying one Brewtus 4 from this shop.


----------



## djpf197 (Jan 22, 2016)

I have just taken delivery of a brewtus IV from this website - a big relief when it arrived but all good now and I'm loving this excellent machine


----------



## ascarlat (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes, good delivery, but I'm now chasing the guy to send me the invoice and the warranty certificate. Hope to have it sorted out soon.


----------



## ascarlat (Mar 31, 2015)

ascarlat said:


> Yes, good delivery, but I'm now chasing the guy to send me the invoice and the warranty certificate. Hope to have it sorted out soon.


Martijn replied and I have the confirmation email and his solutions in case the machine would have some issues while still in warranty. So far, so good


----------



## traidoco (Feb 1, 2017)

Did you get the rotary or vibe? I'm looking into buying a machine from that website.


----------



## ascarlat (Mar 31, 2015)

traidoco said:


> Did you get the rotary or vibe? I'm looking into buying a machine from that website.


The vibe one.


----------



## traidoco (Feb 1, 2017)

ascarlat said:


> The vibe one.


How do you feel about the noise?


----------



## ascarlat (Mar 31, 2015)

traidoco said:


> How do you feel about the noise?


The noise is OK, same level as my ex machine (Lelit PL41 TEM), sometimes it gets a bit louder, but it is bearable. I've compared it to the YouTube videos and it was the same, so if you find that OK, that's what you'll get.


----------



## traidoco (Feb 1, 2017)

ascarlat said:


> The noise is OK, same level as my ex machine (Lelit PL41 TEM), sometimes it gets a bit louder, but it is bearable. I've compared it to the YouTube videos and it was the same, so if you find that OK, that's what you'll get.


Great, that sounds fine to me! Just worried about the neighbours.


----------

